#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  disponibilizo equipe para serviços de fibra óptica RS

## Maurobranquinho

Colegas.
Estou com um projeto de montar uma equipe aqui no RS para executar trabalhos com fibra óptica como fusão, montagens e outras coisas relacionadas..
Quero disponibilizar uma equipe com carro, ferramentas e fusor além de Scanner. A equipe é treinada para realizar todos estes serviços, só não fará lançamento aéreo de cabos pois isto precisaria de um caminhão e obviamente uma equipe bem maior.
Alguém teria interesse neste serviço?
Desde já agradeço!!

----------


## infoservwireless

Nossa dificuldade e com lançamento por causa do tempo de disponibilidade das equipes tenho 3 equipes mas como e muita instalação e são duas cidades o tempo aperta o resto a gente tem.

----------


## Maurobranquinho

> Nossa dificuldade e com lançamento por causa do tempo de disponibilidade das equipes tenho 3 equipes mas como e muita instalação e são duas cidades o tempo aperta o resto a gente tem.


Mas qual seria a sua necessidade? Lançamento?

----------


## infoservwireless

> Mas qual seria a sua necessidade? Lançamento?


Sim aki seria para lançamento.

----------


## Maurobranquinho

> Sim aki seria para lançamento.


Me passe o teu email pode ser?

----------


## infoservwireless

> Me passe o teu email pode ser?


[email protected] 
esse e meu skype tambem

----------


## fbsalvi

Bom dia, se precisarem de técnicos em fibra estamos disponível para estado de são paulo. Estudamos outros estamos também.
[email protected]

----------

